# Autotrail window cassette blinds



## MEW (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi guys and gals.

Can anyone give me advice please?

I've just bought a 2006 Scout SE and am very pleased with it (having changed from Swift).

I have one little niggle. The cassette blinds are the ones which pop up from the bottom of the windows and are of the pleated type.

After they've been up, overnight, they are not too easy to put back down (they bunch towards the bottom).

I've sprayed the side runners with silicome lubricant (dry not grease) and whilst this temporarily sorts the problem, within a couls of days it is back.

Has anyone had this problem and overcome it please?

Cheers,

Malcolm


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes I find this.

A bit annoying but I just push down with one hand and control the blinds with the other hand i.e. a gentle touch to keep them in line so to speak.

If you try to push down too quickly it all bunches up.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Same as Rita....only one of ours is a nuisance and one is half a nuisance :wink:


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

same problem here, just the one but need to be done slowly or it bunches up.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

As Rita, it seems to be the wider blinds that cause the problem, especially in damp conditions. I have had no problem with the smaller ones.

peedee


----------

